# Tassy is missing i need some help



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all im so upset at the min I may not make much sense,i woke up this morning and tassy is gone.
Only thing I can think is after I went bed the other half ordered a pizza and I believe she got out the door without him realising.

This is really bad cause she is also in call making this so much worse for me to deal with.

I don't know where to turn I cant think straight i cant see me getting her back and its killing me.

Can anyone help me get a poster together so i can print them off and and get them out. 

Iv looked everywhere in the house and on my street iv done a hand made missing sign for now and stuck it on my fence.

I need a miracle.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so so sorry to hear this. you must be beside yourself with worry. have a word with CC. she made a great poster when blitzy went missing. i have a picture of it if it will be any use to you if she doesn't mind of course


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Mb did a fab poster for Merson when he went awol and quite eyecatching to read 

Hope you find her soon xxx

Have only liked for you to know there was a reply x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh No hun, this is awful and i know how worried you will be.
Put a pic on here so i can copy and put all over the place, like we did with Blitzy.

Go outside and call her, she maybe frightened and hiding somewhere very close to you. xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i'm so so sorry to hear this. you must be beside yourself with worry. have a word with C. she made a great poster when blitzy went missing. i have a picture of it if it will be any use to you


I remember that didn't mcw make it.

Feel so silly to admit this but i cant stop crying and its so not helping the kids cant understand whats wrong.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh hun............... 

Sorry to read this. 

I have attached the poster I did when Merson went AWOL. I posted a copy through EVERY letter box in four surrounding streets and put them up in shop windows AND the ice-cream van!!!!

I hope it helps.

Big (((hugs)))

xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I remember that didn't mcw make it.
> 
> Feel so silly to admit this but i cant stop crying and its so not helping the kids cant understand whats wrong.


i can understand you crying constantly. she is a huge part of your family - it would be strange if you didn't cry. i really hope you find her very soon. ring the local papers, radio stations, etc and ask if they can put something in about her too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Oh No hun, this is awful and i know how worried you will be.
> Put a pic on here so i can copy and put all over the place, like we did with Blitzy.
> 
> Go outside and call her, she maybe frightened and hiding somewhere very close to you. xxxx


All my pics are on the big computer and its not working atm are you able to take one from my website?

Im going to take a kitten out and try get it to cry out there.

I don't know if someone has her or shes gone looking for a tom but this is a complete nightmare shes too pretty for someone to hand her me back.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh hun...............
> 
> Sorry to read this.
> 
> ...


Thankyou mogs,cant think what to say sorry


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you got a local FB site for selling things etc? Go on there and put her picture on with your phone number, then your personal FB and ask your friends to share it. I have seen a few cats locally to me located this way and because she is clearly a pedigree no one will assume she is a stray.

Just remember, most people are kind and will want to help so I am sure she will be found soon. Have you rung all of the vets? 

Big hugs, fingers crossed x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Have you got a local FB site for selling things etc? Go on there and put her picture on with your phone number, then your personal FB and ask your friends to share it. I have seen a few cats locally to me located this way and because she is clearly a pedigree no one will assume she is a stray.
> 
> Just remember, most people are kind and will want to help so I am sure she will be found soon. Have you rung all of the vets?
> 
> Big hugs, fingers crossed x


Iv not done a lot atm as iv been in shock yes i need to call vets.I don't have fb either


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv not done a lot atm as iv been in shock yes i need to call vets.I don't have fb either


Where are you? (pm me if you like) and I will look for a lost and found or for sale page local to you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Where are you? (pm me if you like) and I will look for a lost and found or for sale page local to you


Thankyou im in maltby,rotherham,south Yorkshire.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Quick search on f/b gave me this group for pets in south yorkshire
https://m.facebook.com/home.php?__user=1133134188#!/groups/279649088743064?__user=1133134188

Hope u find her soon xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry ... I hope she's not too far away and comes home soon. I know it's a shock and a huge worry for you but try not to panic.
Could you take one of your boys out on a harness and see if he will call her? She may come back to that, especially if you think she is calling, rather than to the kittens.
Sending you loads of hugs ((())) and all my thoughts are with you xx
Come home Tassy
ETA - I have posted a photo, taken from your website, and some info on my Lambchop FB page - hope that was okay


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lynnenagle said:


> Quick search on f/b gave me this group for pets in south yorkshire
> https://m.facebook.com/home.php?__user=1133134188#!/groups/279649088743064?__user=1133134188
> 
> Hope u find her soon xx


Oh thanx does anyone have fb to do this as i don't have it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm so sorry ... I hope she's not too far away and comes home soon. I know it's a shock and a huge worry for you but try not to panic.
> Could you take one of your boys out on a harness and see if he will call her? She may come back to that, especially if you think she is calling, rather than to the kittens.
> Sending you loads of hugs ((())) and all my thoughts are with you xx
> Come home Tassy


Tbh lyn i don't know why she would have gone from the garden its enclosed with a 6ft fence all around so she had to go over she not a climber but where there is a will theres a way i guess but the boys are out on the garden so i would have thought she would have stayed by them,i put some rubbish out yesterday and she followed me she was rubbing herself up the boys pen so she knows there there.

I don't have a harness i don't think they would call her i think they would be scared tbh.Thanx lyn means a lot.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll do it. Just waiting on them accepting me. Can you write something and i'll copy and paste it into the group


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

You must be so worried. I'll post in this FB group once I've been accepted - it's lost & found pets in Rotherham area. I've taken Tassy's pic from your website. What a beautiful girl she is.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/for...ostandfoundpetsinastondinningtonarea/?fref=ts


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou,people don't know what a cp is so better to say this;

Beige coloured cat with dark brown face,tail and legs,with blue eyes went missing 22.4.13-monday night.

We are so very worried as she has 5 kittens at home.

Do people think its fine to put my number on?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> You must be so worried. I'll post in this FB group once I've been accepted - it's lost & found pets in Rotherham area. I've taken Tassy's pic from your website. What a beautiful girl she is.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/for...ostandfoundpetsinastondinningtonarea/?fref=ts


You are an star cant thank you enough.x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed here ,for Tassy's safe return ,to both you and her babies.....

You know the guy's on here will do everything in their power to make that happen .....

It won't be long before the word is out, I truly hope she is nearby ,and returns soon ... 

Try and stay positive hun , easier said than done , i know ..... but you need to keep a clear head ... 
Wish i was closer to help out (((( s)))) xx Shirl


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> You are an star cant thank you enough.x


Oh WLBSH, you must be going out of your mind  Want me to make you a poster? I can quickly whip it together using the image from your website. I really hope you find her and hope she doesn't get caught out by an entire tom


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Keeping everything crossed here ,for Tassy's safe return ,to both you and her babies.....
> 
> You know the guy's on here will do everything in their power to make that happen .....
> 
> ...


Thanx shirl.This is defo due to her been in call.Just wait till the oh gets home i am the most angry person in the world right now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no !!!! you must be worried sick, try to stay calm,fingers crossed she isnt to far and someone will see her and get in touch,put up posters, post them through letter boxes, ring round the vets,get your friends ,family to put it up on there facebook pages, i hope you get her back very soon.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll sit and post this on as many pages i can find. Got a pic from your website


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You are an star cant thank you enough.x


No problem at all. Wish I could do more to help. If I lived nearer I'd be out searching. Fingers crossed she's back home soon x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Oh WLBSH, you must be going out of your mind  Want me to make you a poster? I can quickly whip it together using the image from your website. I really hope you find her and hope she doesn't get caught out by an entire tom


Oh yes sam plz plz plz,can you put on the poster the description i just gave,i guess its ok to put my number on isn't it.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you want me to find and ring local rescues to you?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou so much everyone really.

Im pretty limited to what i can do till the OH gets home as i have the little ones here.

This is so horrible i wouldn't wish it on no one.She must be somewhere and the not knowing is the worst.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Do you want me to find and ring local rescues to you?


Oh would you you are a diamond if you need any info just let me know sweet.xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Have you notified all the local vets?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh would you you are a diamond if you need any info just let me know sweet.xx


Will do now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Have you notified all the local vets?


Not yet i darnt ring my closest vets as we fell out if you remember,also little one has just fell asleep on me so need to wait till he wakes so i can get to the phone,this is my dilemma


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i know this may sound silly, but could she of followed you to school this morning ?? just a thought, why dont you double check the house, my friend lost her young cat we searched the streets for hours, only to find it in the airing cupboard, it had been shut in their and was asleep as it was nice and warm._


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Almost done, are you okay with me putting your street on there too? Just so people know what area she may be in and where she's come from?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i know this may sound silly, but could she of followed you to school this morning ?? just a thought, why dont you double check the house, my friend lost her young cat we searched the streets for hours, only to find it in the airing cupboard, it had been shut in their and was asleep as it was nice and warm._


We didn't do school run today hun little one isn't well.Yes iv checked every room even checked pens outside.Shes nooks and crannys shes really not here i cant call the OH to give him what for as hes got no signal.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Almost done, are you okay with me putting your street on there too? Just so people know what area she may be in and where she's come from?


Yes its totally fine anything that will help.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> We didn't do school run today hun little one isn't well.Yes iv checked every room even checked pens outside.Shes nooks and crannys shes really not here i cant call the OH to give him what for as hes got no signal.


_ok, well i have just seen Lynn has put it on facebook, so i have shared and posted it, fingers crossed we will find her xx_


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Will quickly post it on here, then once you've downloaded it, I'll edit it and take off the attachment and let me know if you want me to edit anything

Really hope you find her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _ok, well i have just seen Lynn has put it on facebook, so i have shared and posted it, fingers crossed we will find her xx_


Really  oh wow thankyou all..more tears lol.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Dno if this has already been suggested, but what about Pets4Homes ad and a Gumtree one?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Dno if this has already been suggested, but what about Pets4Homes ad and a Gumtree one?


No not thought of that.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> No not thought of that.


Will sort them out for you now  is the poster okay? let me know if you want to change anything, will only take a few seconds to do


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Will sort them out for you now  is the poster okay? let me know if you want to change anything, will only take a few seconds to do


Where is it iv not seen it.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Posted on quite a few pages and waiting on some groups accepting my request


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Where is it iv not seen it.


Last post on the 4th page I think


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Have phoned a couple of rescues that I think are local to you and also a lady at you local Siamese rescue (my thinking is that most people will see seal point and just assume she is siamese) and she will happily put Tassy on their website - so have pinched the info from your site and emailed it to her.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry WLBSHS   I'm quite a way from you but please let me know if I can help xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi sam i don't mind if you leave the it on everyone here can see too then.Than is brill i will rep you all when i finally can. Ill try print some now thankyou so much everyone without your help i would be on my ar*e right now so thankyou.xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it sunny there? Could you pop the kids in the front garden to play? She might recognise their voices?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh god I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you feel, you poor thing. I haven't got facebook, I'm cr*p on computers and I don't live very close to you so its unlikely you will, but if you think of anyway I can help then just ask. Will be thinking of you.
Come home Tassy. Xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Got a Gumtree and Pets4Homes ad posted for you, will keep the poster up too

Don't worry about the rep, I just hope Tassy comes home safe, for you and her babies  Will try and think of more ways to spread the word for you


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Try putting her favourite food out, empty the hoover bag / cat litter onto the garden ...... Familiar smells can often help  Come on Tassy girl , find your way home .... To your mum & your little babies ......


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Praying and wishing for a safe return hunny...if only you was a few miles east I could of helped out xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! 

I've shared on Facebook as I have a few friends in and around South Yorkshire.

I sincerely hope she finds her way home! xX


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hanxa again you lot,ihave just printed 50 posters off and put them in clear wallets.
Iv put 4 around my street.Later im goint to all local vets will give them posters i have a pub 2 streets away so will put poster there just put a poster up in the bus stop outside.

Yes kids have been in garden all day.

Iv just told window cleaner so he can ask about on his round.

All i can do is wait for the call to come.

If anything was going to bring her back it would be the boys i think and they were calling in the night so i reckon she was around then,thing is she is silly tame will go with anyone,i believe someone has her in their house orshe would be wondering aound and come back.

I hope they see the poster and give her back.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Praying and wishing for a safe return hunny...if only you was a few miles east I could of helped out xx





JordanRose said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this!
> 
> I've shared on Facebook as I have a few friends in and around South Yorkshire.
> 
> I sincerely hope she finds her way home! xX


Thankyou both.xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

O no.....
Cannot do anything from here but will put up the poster on all the scrappers galleries and photo galleries I am on as soon as I get home


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> O no.....
> Cannot do anything from here but will put up the poster on all the scrappers galleries and photo galleries I am on as soon as I get home


Aww thankyou very much


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If i get on fb how will or can someone put it on my fb i had fb ages ago but forgot the password but iv just got a new one but don't really know how fb works.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh bsh!! 

I have everything crossed for you!

Just because she is a pedigree doesn't mean she will be scooped up never to be seen again, people are good!! 
Think positively!!

Please come home Tassy xxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got everything crossed for Tassy's safe return. Wish I was closer--I'd do all I could to help.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh this is awful news  So sorry for you! 

When my cat Charcoal had kittens and she went out in the garden, we would bring one to the door to cry, (it was my Tabby, he had the loudest voice!) and she would come running back the minute she heard him! I really hope this will work for you too xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Shared on Facebook for you too

Wish I could do something more xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx you mm.

This week was going to be a good week i have my 1st scan tomorrow i wont enjoy it at all now.

Where are you tass


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

shared o FB - hope she comes home soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> shared o FB - hope she comes home soon.


Thanx spid how do i share this on my fb?


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Have you added to Dog Chat in case someone out on a walk sees her? 

If you list the parks or popular walks etc near you they might intentionally head that way today and keep an eye out for you.

Good luck in finding her, she really is a beautiful girl and I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoochH said:


> Have you added to Dog Chat in case someone out on a walk sees her?
> 
> If you list the parks or popular walks etc near you they might intentionally head that way today and keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Good luck in finding her, she really is a beautiful girl and I hope she comes home soon.


Didn't think of that feel free to post where ever you like any help is help.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a quick post to let you know you are in my thoughts and I keep checking the thread in the hope of some news.

Feeling very helpless that I am unable to do more to help. I'm not on FaceTwit so can't do anything on there and am too far away to come and crawl under bushes with you.

So sitting at my desk sending you lots of huggy vibes and sending Tassy lots of 'get your ass home girl' vibes.

xxxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that Tassys missing.

I'm in south yorkshire so will post on FB and all the pet groups too.

Wish i could come and help you look for her but hubbys away and he's took the car

If you need my help with anything at all just let me know...we're all here for you.
xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoochH said:


> Have you added to Dog Chat in case someone out on a walk sees her?
> 
> If you list the parks or popular walks etc near you they might intentionally head that way today and keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Good luck in finding her, she really is a beautiful girl and I hope she comes home soon.


Thanx there isn't really and parks around here there is the roche abby wood and the crags that's about 5 mins from me.

Young ls home from school hes out posting the posters door to door.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Shared on facebook. I really hope she is home soon Hun. xxx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

posted in Dog chat


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG some kid just shouted me he seen her on way to school this morning its about a 15 min walk away i cant do anything till OH gets home i bed she could have moved on by now will get poster in that area though oh god this is killing me he said he nearly stood on her she was that friendly.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> OMG some kid just shouted me he seen her on way to school this morning its about a 15 min walk away i cant do anything till OH gets home i bed she could have moved on by now will get poster in that area though oh god this is killing me he said he nearly stood on her she was that friendly.


Oh hun she is out there, can you get a friend or neighbour to have a look around near where she was seen? Maybe bring one of the kittens or something? 

How are the kittens doing, what age are they, are they still dependent on her? 

Can you get a taxi or something to the area where she was seen???


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You must be worried sick 

Wish I could do something to help!! Sending you lots of virtual hugs!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'd get a poster on the school gates and any shops etc in that area. as soon as you get chance get knocking doors around there too. it's good news that she has been seen so fingers crossed she will be home with you before the evenings out


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh hun she is out there, can you get a friend or neighbour to have a look around near where she was seen? Maybe bring one of the kittens or something?
> 
> How are the kittens doing, what age are they, are they still dependent on her?
> 
> Can you get a taxi or something to the area where she was seen???


I really am stuck till OH gets home he is on his way i believe i very much doubt she will be in same spot but now i know where to post the posters she has gone too far to find her way back.

kittens will be ok there 5 week but i just cant rest knowing shes out there.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness, let's hope she hasn't wondered too much further.
Thinking of you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> OMG some kid just shouted me he seen her on way to school this morning its about a 15 min walk away i cant do anything till OH gets home i bed she could have moved on by now will get poster in that area though oh god this is killing me he said he nearly stood on her she was that friendly.


A sighting is good!!!!

Maybe, because you have 'little people', she has followed other 'little people' in the hope of finding her own 'little person' and that is how she got that distance.

Keep being positive hun.

xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another sighting this morning a few doors away a guy pulled away in his car she was under his car with a tabby no doubt what she was doing.

If i get her back she will now be pregnant its just gets better.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sightings are good be positive xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Another sighting this morning a few doors away a guy pulled away in his car she was under his car with a tabby no doubt what she was doing.
> 
> If i get her back she will now be pregnant its just gets better.


Oh no  really hope she comes home safe, c'mon Tassy!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope you get her back safe and sound.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Another sighting this morning a few doors away a guy pulled away in his car she was under his car with a tabby no doubt what she was doing.
> 
> *If i get her back she will now be pregnant its just gets better*.


For now, just concentrate on getting her back hun. That is the most important thing at this time

Pregnancies can be sorted out and, in the grand scheme of things, is not the worst thing at this moment. Is it?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope the little madam turns up safe and sound soon. Sadly I'm too far away to be of any practical help but will be thinking of her x x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> For now, just concentrate on getting her back hun. That is the most important thing for now.
> 
> Pregnancies can be sorted out and, in the grand scheme of things, is not the worst thing right now.


True mogs true


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If someone can post this in the Petforums group on Facebook, I'll share it too.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Posted in the FB group for you, Carly.

Sightings are fantastic, though! I'm confident you'll get her back, I really am.

As MB says, that's the main concern right now.

Come home, Tassy!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry hun to hear that Tassy is missing  keeping every thing crossed here for her safe return. 

Sending ((((hugs)))) your way xx

I've just shared on fb.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got a twitter account but haven't a clue how to put it on there


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just seen this,sorry I doubt I can be of help but I have everything crossed for you and Tassy hope she is found safe & soon xx


----------



## helenxxxx (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a few hundred followers on Twitter so will post a link to the poster


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

helenxxxx said:


> I have a few hundred followers on Twitter so will post a link to the poster


Thankyou 3 sightings in total 2 on my street one 15 mins away.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

oh thats brill...going out now but gonna be thinking of you hun xx


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't be of any help I'm afraid, but I'll be thinking of you and checking back on here to see if she is home yet. Hope you find her soon *hugs*


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed you've found her! Poor little girl must be very confused


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope she is back home soon, albeit with a bunch of Toms parked outside. It is every house cat owner's nightmare - finger and paws all crossed here for you and Tassy.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg I am so sorry ... All our fingers toes and paws are crossed for you ... Sending massive hugs to you at this stressful time ... Please keep us updated xxx


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry that Tassy has gotten out 

I hope that you find her soon so she can be back home safe and sound!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Positive vibes for a quick and safe return.
Having one of my British went walk about once I know how bad you are feeling.
She is unusual in colour which is a good think.

There are many kind people out there and I hope you will get some good news very soon.
Look after yourself which is very important.
Tassy is probably having the time of her life and enjoying the nice warm weather.

Come on Tassy get home to your mummy and your Kittens!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just seen this thread, I'm so sorry hon, will share on FB now *big hugs* xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

really sorry to hear about your girl. hope she comes back soon, i have shared on my personal fb and our cat site. fingers crossed xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Have shared, I know im not that way, but one of my fb friends is that way, have popped on sayimg maltby area xxx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

In our area we have a Facebook page for our town called spotted, ie if famous people or interesting things are noticed. I know people have put photos and notices of missing cats on there, ours has 6,000 followers that is a sixth of our town that get notified. Do you have a similar thing where you are, ask your kids they maybe more in the know!!!
Also I know people have put lost notices on local rescue websites and our local Touch FM Pets reunited page. Have you tried the classifieds of local newspapers?

The most successful method I know of with friends is a local leaflet drop into letter boxes around the next 5/6 streets asking for people to look in garages/ sheds etc. Putting posters on lamp posts, along canals, in industrial units, smoking shelters, local schools, local shops and local post offices ie the distribution office as you need the posties on foot to see the lost poster. In the local supermarkets I know our local Morrisons, Tescos, Pets and home and other pets stores have been great.

Many hugs and thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

If she is still on the loose tomorrow, would it be worth putting the kittens in a cage in the front garden and keep an eye on them and hope their squeals will tempt her back? Hope you find her soon, little hussy.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope she comes home soon


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Got everything crossed that she's home safe soon and have shared it on fb as I know a couple of people who I think live nearby! 

An idea so that you don't have to take a kitten out with you - can you record them all meowing on your phone or something and take that out and play it? I was recently going through my videos on my laptop of the kittens when they were wee and when I got to one of them where they were all meowing, Pipsqueak ran over very concerned(even though her babies are 6 months old now!)and tried to get under my laptop as she thought they were stuck somewhere


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a good idea dmd, audio playback of the kittens... brilliant idea! Maybe it could be amplified a lot with a good battery amp or whatever.

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here too, crossed tight. x


----------



## Welsh Fox (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, got everything crossed that she is back home soon xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Hope we hear some news soon..


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Hb-mini said:


> Hope we hear some news soon..


just thinking the same xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys been out for hours posted 50 posters about 20 in doors on my street the rest in bus stops,pubs totally plastered my high street,vets,on the hill she was spotted also near the school she was also spotted.

So tomorrow i may start to hear something.

There was 4 sighting in total.But she wasn't near the places she was seen.

My guess now is that someone has taken her in but now they have the chance to see whos she is.


Iv done all i can for today,my eyes feel raw i look like a panda lol.

Oh and thankyou for all the well wishes and good ideas.Its a waiting game now i feel better for getting out there doing something.

Peaches has got her hands full trying to feed all the kits bless her.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

ya never know what tonight will bring...keep thinking positive i know its hard but you have to xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Also its fantastic to see how many views the thread has had.:thumbup1:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you haven't got her back yet, I'm positive that you will though. Try and get some rest, huge hugs and I'm keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sightings are good hun, try not to worry, hopefully she will be back home with you soon.

If i can do anything my end please let me know. xxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Also its fantastic to see how many views the thread has had.:thumbup1:


We will keep looking, and keep posting our support, until your baby is home with you again hun.

I know it won't be easy, but do try to get some sleep if you can.

Although, sometimes traipsing around at night, with a torch, might get you a result. It will be quieter and she may hear you calling without the usual daytime noise.

I confess that I was out at all hours when Merson did his AWOL tricks - twice!!! 

More hugs

xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> ya never know what tonight will bring...keep thinking positive i know its hard but you have to xxx


Would be amazing if she was home tonight


Hb-mini said:


> I'm sorry you haven't got her back yet, I'm positive that you will though. Try and get some rest, huge hugs and I'm keeping everything crossed. Xx


Yes i will rest now go have a bath got to be up early tomorrow for scan.


catcoonz said:


> Sightings are good hun, try not to worry, hopefully she will be back home with you soon.
> 
> If i can do anything my end please let me know. xxxxx


Thankyou cc i know where you are if i need you.xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I posted on a number of scrapbook galleries. There are people from all over the world, but you never know, they may have relatives in your area,,,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> We will keep looking, and keep posting our support, until your baby is home with you again hun.
> 
> I know it won't be easy, but do try to get some sleep if you can.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same mogs,its eye opening how draining something like this can be,i love that girl i will do my best to get her home,im thankfull the kittens are feeding by themselves or this could have been much worse.

If i get her back iv defo got a moggy litter on my hand that thought is so gutting but i will do the best by them,its a shame you cant give the mis mate jab to cats.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you have done all you can hunni ... Hopefully someone will find her or she will come running home soon ... I know how i worry when Millie is not home at tea time... Sending lots of vibes ... Try and get some sleep


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really hope to see some positive news for you tonight and she comes home..sending all the come home vibes I can give x


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope she comes home very soon so that you can relax. keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well you have done all you can hunni ... Hopefully someone will find her or she will come running home soon ... I know how i worry when Millie is not home at tea time... Sending lots of vibes ... Try and get some sleep


Thanx cosmills she was trying her best to get out for two days but im on the ball the OH on the other hand is DOZEY!!!

She is rather hot now so if someone dodgy has her they may think twice.I think i should keep an eye on the for sale sites.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've only just seen it, what a terrible thing to happen 
Hope you get her back, take care of yourself!
Big hugs ((()))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless you all.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be crossing my fingers tonight, I really hope she is back very soon xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok peeps im going to get a bath if i hear anything you will hear from me in seconds.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

The 4 sightings in 24 hrs is very very encouraging 

Everything crossed xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thanx cosmills she was trying her best to get out for two days but im on the ball the OH on the other hand is DOZEY!!!
> 
> She is rather hot now so if someone dodgy has her they may think twice.I think i should keep an eye on the for sale sites.


Bet OH is in the dog house big time lol .... Yeah keep a look out on the sites. Keep shouting her over night they can hear you for miles at night ... I call Millie with Millie chicken and she comes 10 mins later ... Xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope Tassy is found soon x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Bet OH is in the dog house big time lol .... Yeah keep a look out on the sites. Keep shouting her over night they can hear you for miles at night ... I call Millie with Millie chicken and she comes 10 mins later ... Xx


Hes is totally in the dog house he says he doesn't know that it was him and if he was he didn't mean to.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Do bsh have calls that carry?

You never know, she might hear your boys and jump back over your fence in the dead of night 

Leave your window slightly open xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that your girl is missing. I hope she returns home to you and her babies soon xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Do bsh have calls that carry?
> 
> You never know, she might hear your boys and jump back over your fence in the dead of night
> 
> Leave your window slightly open xx


If she comes in the night the boys will call straight away and they are by my bedroom.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Keep an eye on this site
Found Cat UK Missing Pet Register

and report her as missing on this one
Missing Cats West Yorkshire Lost Pets UK Missing Pet Register


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Keep an eye on this site
> Found Cat UK Missing Pet Register
> 
> and report her as missing on this one
> Missing Cats West Yorkshire Lost Pets UK Missing Pet Register


Great i will do this in the morning unless anyone has the energy to do it now feel free i do appreciate everything you guys are doing.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Keep an eye on this site
> Found Cat UK Missing Pet Register
> 
> and report her as missing on this one
> Missing Cats West Yorkshire Lost Pets UK Missing Pet Register


And on Animal Search UK Report lost / missing cat / dog /pet for free UK


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> And on Animal Search UK Report lost / missing cat / dog /pet for free UK


Thanx tm.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Come home Tassy your mummy misses you much
Come home Tassy your kitties need a fuss
Come home Tassy we need to know your safe
Come home Tassy cos its getting late 


My little dittie to cheer you up xx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Really hope you find her soon xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Come home Tassy your mummy misses you much
> Come home Tassy your kitties need a fuss
> Come home Tassy we need to know your safe
> Come home Tassy cos its getting late
> ...


Arrrh cheers cosmills.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Got everything crossed for you. Bibi was missing for ten days and it was very hard to keep going-the forum kept me going!

Have you switched off any PIR lights in case the light coming on scares her off? Also vacuum cleaner waste seemed good. Most cats stay very local for days, so stay positive.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ella said:


> Got everything crossed for you. Bibi was missing for ten days and it was very hard to keep going-the forum kept me going!
> 
> Have you switched off any PIR lights in case the light coming on scares her off? Also vacuum cleaner waste seemed good. Most cats stay very local for days, so stay positive.


Theres not much that will scare her tbh she is too trusting.

If a loose dog sees her she's got no chance.

OH thinks she is still near by doing the do i guess ill know more by tomorrow.She will smell where we live cos of the boys as they territorial spay so do pong a bit.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope Tassy comes back soon bless her.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Have you got some spare posters still ??? 

Put several into the school , hopefully to make each class aware of Tassy 

maybe in assembly they could do an announcement ???? 

Any news is good news , but be prepared , as youngsters can often be confused/ or want attention... 

Oh i am feeling so much for you , honestly i am .... 

Try and sleep well yeah ...... Even the O/H has been asking for updates , he thinks Tassy looks like our Mink (rip) .... In fact she is the spit of her , come on Tassy get back to where you belong ...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

If a loose dog sees her she's got no chance.


Good grief , don't even contemplate that .... stay positive lovely , she's (hopefully) just putting herself about .....

((((( s))))) xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Have you got some spare posters still ???
> 
> Put several into the school , hopefully to make each class aware of Tassy
> 
> ...


I don't have any children at the school in question and i think the school my kids are at a bit young i think.

Thankyou for thinking of us don't worry about your little one she has a spare mummy to keep her trucking and just going to give them their supper now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for today im off to get some kip now i will update here asap if i here something.Good night everyone.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not worried about our lil girl  , i know you are a caring person who put's their cats /kitts above anything ..... I am worried about Tassy & you hun , that's all  .... 

As i said hopefully she will return to the fold ,when , she has had her fun xx....

Night , night x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm only a short drive away, in Sheffield, if I can do anything please send me a PM.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still keeping everything crossed for Tassy's safe return xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Hope yoi are doing ok this morning and had a good sleep. Enjoy your scan.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Was hoping she'd be home now, hopefully won't be much longer she'll mate a while and then come back.
I'd seriously consider spaying her if she were mine, but most important thing is she comes homes safely.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi I have not read all this thread but if you want to friend me on FB I can share your poster if you have one, I am vivien lambert on FB I did this with CCs poster I shared it from Spid as I am friends with her on FB. And all my friends shared the poster too the more people that see your cat the more likely you are to get her back. I hope that Tassy has come home already please update, and I am here to help if I can

Viv xx


----------



## jadeandlolacat (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Tassy comes home safely. Fingers crossed for you today. This happened to me with Lola although shes an outdoor cat. She didnt come home one night from 6pm til the following morning and i was beside myself, out every hour calling her. You could put the posters up in schools etc, share them on facebook. Good luck and hope to hear some good news soon xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey hun, first stop was here this morning to see if the night brought any news.

Thinking of you and everything crossed that Tassy is home by the time I leave to go home.

Big hugs

xxx


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been following this thread and praying your little furry one returns.
Fingers, toes and everything crossed.

Hope with all my heart she'll be home with you soon... xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hoping for good news today, keeping tassy in my prayers, that she is returned home very very soon.xxx_


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^^

that too. 

x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

One of mine got out a few years ago, i looked everywhere and called him, but he didnt come back, i was beside myself,
The day after, my neighbour called me and said there was a cat under a large bush in their garden, poor thing must have been there all night,he was too scared to move
When they are not used to being outside in the big world, the sound of cars and noise frightens them, so she may not be far away, look under hedges and anywhere she can hide, she might be too frightened to go too far away, 
I couldnt believe he was so close to home, i had to crawl underneath and lift him out
Good luck, hope you find her not too far away


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I was nearly in your shoes a couple of hours back, as Tipsy didnt come home from yesterday evening. He is an outdoor cat but does pop back home usually throughout the day, he is always in and out and I always bring him in during the night. Thankfully he came back this morning as I was just beginning to go in a panic.

Im thinking of you and pray Tassy comes back to you today I cant imagine what you must be going through. xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just popped on here to see if any news.
Hope you managed to get some sleep and hope the scan goes ok today for you.

Positive vibes for Tassy to come home today! Pleeeze xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Still no tassy im really fed up tried to phone rspca all you get is automated message feel like im getting no where.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

vivien said:


> Hi I have not read all this thread but if you want to friend me on FB I can share your poster if you have one, I am vivien lambert on FB I did this with CCs poster I shared it from Spid as I am friends with her on FB. And all my friends shared the poster too the more people that see your cat the more likely you are to get her back. I hope that Tassy has come home already please update, and I am here to help if I can
> 
> Viv xx


Hi thanx for that id like to share the poster but I don't know how to do it is anyone able to share the poster with me? Im sara Gibson on fb.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn, I can't get on facebook at work :/
Hope someone is around soon and can do it for you!
Come on Tassy, come home, you're stressing your Mummy out 
How was the scan?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

keep positive hun.. she will find her way home am sure .. sod law am at work all week or I would have been across lookin for her

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi thanx for that id like to share the poster but I don't know how to do it is anyone able to share the poster with me? Im sara Gibson on fb.


_i tried to find you on facebook but could only find a sara gibson in america ???_


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi thanx for that id like to share the poster but I don't know how to do it is anyone able to share the poster with me? Im sara Gibson on fb.


I've got FB open right now...there are lots of Sara Gibsons....what is your profile pic like?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i tried to find you on facebook but could only find a sara gibson in america ???_


Really shall I try find you?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I've got FB open right now...there are lots of Sara Gibsons....what is your profile pic like?


Its a wedding photo of me and the oh.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Its a wedding photo of me and the oh.


I'll see if I can find you. I'm Carla Smith. My profile pic is me (side shot)holding my son aged about 2 on the pic.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Damn, I can't get on facebook at work :/
> Hope someone is around soon and can do it for you!
> Come on Tassy, come home, you're stressing your Mummy out
> How was the scan?


Scan was good baby is fine I was bang on with my dates baby due 7.11,13.Sadly I didn't really enjoy it fully alls I can think about is tass we have driven past that hill again she must be in a home I think.Today im just going to try ring around places anyone got any ideas who I can ring?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> i'll see if i can find you. I'm carla smith. My profile pic is me (side shot)holding my son aged about 2 on the pic.


ok ill try too.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

hehe I'm due a month before you - 7/10/13! 
Does your wedding dress have red on it?? Hubby with a gold waistcoat? There are a few Sara Gibsons with wedding pic lol! Typical!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> hehe I'm due a month before you - 7/10/13!
> Does your wedding dress have red on it?? Hubby with a gold waistcoat? There are a few Sara Gibsons with wedding pic lol! Typical!


Lol im holding red flowers with blond hair curled,are you in Sheffield do you have stripy top on?

Congrats with the baby.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol im holding red flowers with blond hair curled,are you in Sheffield do you have stripy top on?
> 
> Congrats with the baby.


Hm not you then....and not me!! I've got a red/brown bob in my prfile pic, wearing sunglasses, from Burnley Lancashire, living in Swindon Wiltshire!
Thanks for the congrats, and same to you too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_blooming hell there are loads of sara Gibson , some in wedding dresses,....
see if you can add me ,Lorraine Beckham, Oxfordshire, _


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

well i cannot find you..you will have to add me lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Hm not you then....and not me!! I've got a red/brown bob in my prfile pic, wearing sunglasses, from Burnley Lancashire, living in Swindon Wiltshire!
> Thanks for the congrats, and same to you too!


whys it so bloomin difficult grrrr


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> well i cannot find you..you will have to add me lol
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Will try find you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> well i cannot find you..you will have to add me lol
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Rach iv found you request sent.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Found you! Just sent you a friend request. Once you've accepted, I'll share the poster on your timeline


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Found you! Just sent you a friend request. Once you've accepted, I'll share the poster on your timeline


Got you now and colliemerles


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Any more sightings of Tassy? Hope she comes home soon. I suppose you've done the obvious shaking of Dreamies? I'm sure she'll come home when she's hungry enough.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi thanx for that id like to share the poster but I don't know how to do it is anyone able to share the poster with me? Im sara Gibson on fb.


I have tried to find you but I can't. If you type in vivien lambert then sent a friend request then I can help share your picture my avatar is the same on FB as on here. Oooooh I do hope Tassy comes home soon. Have you tried your local shelters in case she has been handed in or local vets.

Viv xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _blooming hell there are loads of sara Gibson , some in wedding dresses,....
> see if you can add me ,Lorraine Beckham, Oxfordshire, _


Are you David Beckhams sister?  No she's called Joanne. Ha! Just Googled it lol!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

vivien said:


> I have tried to find you but I can't. If you type in vivien lambert then sent a friend request then I can help share your picture my avatar is the same on FB as on here. Oooooh I do hope Tassy comes home soon. Have you tried your local shelters in case she has been handed in or local vets.
> 
> Viv xx


I've found you - I can add you and share the pic if you want?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Iheartcats said:


> Are you David Beckhams sister?  No she's called Joanne. Ha! Just Googled it lol!


_shhhh, ( damn !!! the secrets out !! )

im his mum !!!....._


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no  just saw this thread  so sorry hun but keeping everything crossed Tass Returns safely ...I will send you friend req so you can share pic I have Lorraine (colliermerless) on FB so will share pic from her page to mine to spread the word for you 

Stay positive hun ((()))

xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh no  just saw this thread  so sorry hun but keeping everything crossed Tass Returns safely ...I will send you friend req so you can share pic I have Lorraine (colliermerless) on FB so will share pic from her page to mine to spread the word for you
> 
> Stay positive hun ((()))
> 
> xxx


Ah that was you was it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant find you viv


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I've only just seen this thread! Oh my goodness! I hope Tassy comes home soon! I've posted a link on Geoffles & Ruxpin's FB page which has a lot of followers so will let you know if anyone replies!
Sending positive vibes!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> I've only just seen this thread! Oh my goodness! I hope Tassy comes home soon! I've posted a link on Geoffles & Ruxpin's FB page which has a lot of followers so will let you know if anyone replies!
> Sending positive vibes!


Thankyou xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Really hoping for good news today hunny xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Cant find you viv


Someone has friend requested me and I have shared Tassys picture hope you find her soon

Viv xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you think it is poss to have Petforums on a Facebook. We can then all join it and then it might be easy for us all to share our missing photos when needed?

I am not very good with the ins and outs of face book but the idea just come to me.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Do you think it is poss to have Petforums on a Facebook. We can then all join it and then it might be easy for us all to share our missing photos when needed?
> 
> I am not very good with the ins and outs of face book but the idea just come to me.


It is already on there ...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190003944415276/

Good idea though will share pic on there too! so more PF members can share!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> It is already on there ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/190003944415276/
> 
> Good idea though will share pic on there too! so more PF members can share!


Well I never knew we were on facebook
I have asked to go on, but it is a closed site so I hope they will have me:smile:

That way I can share the picture too.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Well I never knew we were on facebook
> I have asked to go on, but it is a closed site so I hope they will have me:smile:
> 
> That way I can share the picture too.


Hey Jill I can try and add you from the page - who are you on FB hun??xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Finally got lunch break so I could check if she was home yet...

Come home sweetie, your babies need you!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey Jill I can try and add you from the page - who are you on FB hun??xx


jill London pic of me with a black and white cat. me blonde curly hair x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> jill London pic of me with a black and white cat. me blonde curly hair x


Jill in London or Jill London as in your second name pmsl :001_tongue:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Jill in London or Jill London as in your second name pmsl :001_tongue:


Jill London (second Name)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Jill London (second Name)


Still cant find you  lol can you link me from this ??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think Virge has added you hun can just see your name up now! xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Just read the whole thread-was hoping for good news on this page  Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I really do not think I will see her again.Im going out again later to put out more posters.

I googled cat rescues in south Yorkshire it gave a list of rescues but it would only let me email 1 which was rescue rangers. 

Iv put her on rspca lost n found.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I really do not think I will see her again.Im going out again later to put out more posters.
> 
> I googled cat rescues in south Yorkshire it gave a list of rescues but it would only let me email 1 which was rescue rangers.
> 
> Iv put her on rspca lost n found.


You WILL see her again , I absolutely insist !!! 

Have you considered offering a reward for her return ? Maybe if someone has her, that will provide an incentive to bring her back ? Xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't lose heart Sara , keep positive i know this is hard for you to do , but it's still early days .... 

Ive just found this in the lost cats section are any of these worth contacting ??? xx

Sticky: Advice on Looking for your lost / missing cat 

petforum ....

Bloody hell link didnt work , anyhoo have a look thru


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> You WILL see her again , I absolutely insist !!!
> 
> Have you considered offering a reward for her return ? Maybe if someone has her, that will provide an incentive to bring her back ? Xx


Yes will defo offer a reward but all posters are printed now.

My area is full of untrustworthy people that's why I feel someone will keep her


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't lose heart ((hugs)) You will find her!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have got a friend who lost one of her studs for about a month, little monkey broke out of his pen. She had all but given up but within a few hours of advertising a reward someone had mysteriously 'found' him. Might be worth contacting local radio station to see if they'll put it on. Hope you find her soon x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aww dont give up hope some cats go for a few weeks and then come home ...((()))


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm up for making a donation .... it could work wlbsh have to try anything , and everything


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes will defo offer a reward but all posters are printed now.
> 
> My area is full of untrustworthy people that's why I feel someone will keep her


I'd be inclined to edit the poster making *REWARD* prominent and redistribute  untrustworthy people are bound to be extremely tempted by a reward  if it was me, I would offer *SUBSTANTIAL REWARD * to make it even more appealing


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope she comes home soon. Try not to loose hope. Hopefully she'll come back when she's stopped calling


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I updated the poster incase you want the reward to be a focus, here you go...

You'll find her eventually, just hope it's soon


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw this, I hope you get good news soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I updated the poster incase you want the reward to be a focus, here you go...
> 
> You'll find her eventually, just hope it's soon


Bless you  xx


----------



## JasmineAndFudge (Oct 26, 2012)

Im so sorry your cat is missing, one of mine went missing for a couple of days a few months ago and I was devastated and like you thought Id never see her again, but I did, please try and stay positive, I know its hard. Someone else has probably posted this, I havent read the whole thread, but the night my cat came home Id put her strongest smelling food in the garden and also a box with a blanket in which would have smelt of me and her sister  possibly just a coincidence that she came back that night but worth a try if you havent done it already. My cat was allowed out (she hasnt been since!) but hadnt been going out long so I think she got lost, then smelt the food, ate it and looked around and realised where she was. One other tip I was given but didnt actually do is to put a baby monitor outside so you can listen out for her  not sure how practical it really is but could be worth a try if you have one. Finally, and again sorry if someone has already posted this, have you phoned your insurance company if you have one? They will pay for advertising and a reward. Im in Rotherham too so will keep an eye out and ask friends to do the same. Thinking of you, really hope she turns up soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

60 more posters printed.going out again tonight.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Bless you  xx


Thanks  it's no bother really, doing the least I can at the moment, just wish I was closer to physically go looking for her too!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

the other rescues in south Yorkshire I still cant email them I don't know whats wrong. for example this is one Rain Rescue Cats it wont let me email?


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about Tassy, it must be killing you, it certainly would me if it was one of my girls or my little lad. I've sent you a PM on here about facebook if you would like to add me as I'd love to help anyway I can. x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> the other rescues in south Yorkshire I still cant email them I don't know whats wrong. for example this is one Rain Rescue Cats it wont let me email?


Do you use outlook hotmail? I cant email if I click on the link, but if I type the e mail adress in my hotmail it lets me email from there.

If you want me to do it, just let me know what you want to say to them 

It just let me e mail if you click on the 2nd link .... where it says click here


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

If you don't mind, I will share a copy of that poster on my Facebook. I'm not from your area, but I do have a lot of friends from all over the UK so it's worth it....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Shes home


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

Hope you have given the little madam a good telling off, after a long cuddle


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

YAY!!!

So happy for you!!     

Where did you find her?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

:w00t:

:thumbup:


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Fantastic news  I'm so happy for you that shes home safe and sound! x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Good news.

As to mischief, are you able to get anything done early at vets


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

great news


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BRILLIANT NEWS!!!



Now you have to find out all the gossip of where she has been and then relay to us! xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Was just going out to post posters and OH went outside and he saw her in a gap between my fence and next doors had to smash fence to get her.Omg im sooooooooooooooooooooo HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Getting her chipped in next half hour.

Right breeders do you know of any mismate kind of jab available to cats?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

*Woop!*

:w00t: :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Fabulous News - I'm sure you are torn between telling her off and giving her big cuddles all at the same time!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Good news.
> 
> As to mischief, are you able to get anything done early at vets


Just trying to find this out I cant spay her she is one of my foundation girl really important to my lines so worse comes to worse she will have to have the kittens if pregnant then ill have to re test her.

Would rather find a mis mate jab if poss


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoochH said:


> Fabulous News - I'm sure you are torn between telling her off and giving her big cuddles all at the same time!


she was held very tight and took into house.


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

*I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU! *

:001_tongue:


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Haven't posted but have been checking for news. I am so glad she is home


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

That is fantastic news  so happy for you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Will be back soon guys need go sort few thing thankyou for all your help don't know what I would have done without the forum.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic news :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Brilliant news WLBSH :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: So pleased for you!!! Cor, what a huge relief!! I love a happy ending!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Shes home





































In case you can't tell, I am a little bit happy at your good news!   

xxxx

.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Shes home


Thank heaven she is safe!!!!!!

Just got home, dropped my bag on the floor and went straight to the computer to see if there was any news.

Reason for a Cat Chat party tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*YAY XXXXXXXXXXX

so so happy for you, .........*


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

HOORAY!!!! That is fantastic news, please give that cheeky little harlot a good telling off from us


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so Happy you have found her safe and well!!
Enjoy your cuddles with her tonight and put your feet up and have a nice rest.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!​
        SO pleased for you


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just finished work so logged in to see that there is some fantastic news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw that's fantastic news...knew she'd turn up  xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just got back home after taking my little boy to the park...so pleased to see Tassy's back home! What a huge relief!!! Now to find out if a tom has had his wicked way with her or not!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh brilliant news! Thank goodness for that! 
I'm so so happy for you...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

All chipped!! If anyone reading doesn't have a chip in your cat seriously go get it don't now or you may just very much regret it.

I very much hope I don't have to do an oops litter thread but it just shows it can happen to the people who are carful too.

She was only missing for a day and half there was no tom when I saw her and iv not been hearing mating noises from that fence so with a bit of luck we don't have that to worry about.

Oh what a nightmare its been soo glad its over and thankyou all again for getting me through it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo :thumbup: :thumbup: Welcome home Tassy 

That's fantastic news   I'm soooo pleased Tassy is home xx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow this is the best news........really great. Now to relax..... Bottle of wine is called for


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Her and billy were my only un chipped cats they are now though!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank goodness!! Brilliant news!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Her and billy were my only un chipped cats they are now though!


_mine are all chipped, even though they only go out in the cat pen, they dont roam, but its when things like this happen, i am so glad they are chipped xxxx_


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that you found her and she is back home! 

I'll have my fingers crossed for you that she isn't pregnant!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

So happy to hear she's home! 

Naughty, Tassy- hopefully, after your little adventure, you realise it's not all it's cracked up to be after all. Much nicer in your house with your babies


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

PHEWW!!!

So Glad She's Home!!! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news hun, glad she is back safe with you. xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fantastic news :w00t::w00t::w00t:

What a relief ,she is home and safe once again ..... Tut tut Tassy you dirty lil mare :hand: come here (((( Tassy)))) .... (((( S)))) :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

So pleased you found her and shes now safely home.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats Brilliant news WLBSH!!!   

xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm so happy for yoou! 

I have had a really crappy day, and this has really cheered me up :thumbup:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic news!!!


She wasn't far at all then, if she was next to your neighbours fence!! She is one clever girl if that was her seen by the school 15 mins away 


What an amazing happy ending 
So so pleased for you bsh xxxxx


----------



## jadeandlolacat (Jul 29, 2012)

So so happy for you. Have been checking this thread all day  i bet dhe gets lots of cuddles tonight  xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased for you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I hope she didn't find a boyfriend.

Viv xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad she is home.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Fantastic news!!!
> 
> She wasn't far at all then, if she was next to your neighbours fence!! She is one clever girl if that was her seen by the school 15 mins away
> 
> ...


I don't think it was her 15mins away cause its mostly roads she would never get back either she not street wise,i think she was there all along inbetween fences


vivien said:


> I am so pleased for you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I hope she didn't find a boyfriend.
> 
> Viv xx


well there is a tabby n white cat under our car now :sosp:


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh thank goodness she's back. I've been trying not to check too often, as I feel so helpless when there's no good news. Hurray for naughty Tassy! 

(Does this mean OH is off the hook? )


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Deb1 said:


> Oh thank goodness she's back. I've been trying not to check too often, as I feel so helpless when there's no good news. Hurray for naughty Tassy!
> 
> (Does this mean OH is off the hook? )


Ha ha I believe hes learnt his lesson!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad she's back


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

So happy they are chipped now and you are feeling so much better, you really didnt need stress on top of young children and preggers! 
If she has been a naughty girl and there is an oops litter...I can think of someone that would give a kitten a loving happy home...Singing:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> So happy they are chipped now and you are feeling so much better, you really sisnt need stress on top of young children and preggers!
> If she has been a naughty girl and there is an oops litter...I can think of someone that would give a kitten a loving happy home...Singing:


Aww all stress free now 

If we do have kits on the way and I have to go through with the pregnancy tassy will need re testing which I will of course do.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hurray! Happy ending!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Aww all stress free now
> 
> If we do have kits on the way and I have to go through with the pregnancy tassy will need re testing which I will of course do.


Of course you will, you are a responsible person who loves her kittys.
Just wanted to let you know... And be a bit light hearted, must of been a tough 24 hours for you.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh that's amazing news! So pleased she is home!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Sara, ive just read from start to end....What a great ending, im so happy for you that you have Tassy back.
IVe had tears of sadness and tears of joy all in the space of 5 minutes. 
You must be exhausted, glad all is well with your 2 legged non fur baby  :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Of course you will, you are a responsible person who loves her kittys.
> Just wanted to let you know... And be a bit light hearted, must of been a tough 24 hours for you.


Lol OH told me if I cry one more time his head will explode


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Oh Sara, ive just read from start to end....What a great ending, im so happy for you that you have Tassy back.
> IVe had tears of sadness and tears of joy all in the space of 5 minutes.
> You must be exhausted, glad all is well with your 2 legged non fur baby  :thumbup:


Give yourself a pat on the back for reading the whole thread im going to rep you all but iv run out for now.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol OH told me if I cry one more time his head will explode


Haha...my OH would say the same. You poor thing, I would of been exactly the same and you have pregnancy hormones to go with it! 
So glad all was well at the scan too... Happy days!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so happy for you tonight. what a relief she is back home. you must have gone out of your mind with worry but even if she has got caught at least she is back home safe where she should be. look after yourself now and take the time to de-stress. that little baby in your tummy needs a nice calm mommy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Haha...my OH would say the same. You poor thing, I would of been exactly the same and you have pregnancy hormones to go with it!
> So glad all was well at the scan too... Happy days!


Too true damn hormones.Thank you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i'm so happy for you tonight. what a relief she is back home. you must have gone out of your mind with worry but even if she has got caught at least she is back home safe where she should be. look after yourself now and take the time to de-stress. that little baby in your tummy needs a nice calm mommy


Thankyou and congrate on your news how exciting!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Give yourself a pat on the back for reading the whole thread im going to rep you all but iv run out for now.


Im very talented, reading while doin the laser show for the kittys...:lol:
Seriously tho, i was devastated for you. Im very very happy you got your girl back  xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou and congrate on your news how exciting!


Ooo didn't realise the surprise has been revealed! I'm off to check it out!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Im very talented, reading while doin the laser show for the kittys...:lol:
> Seriously tho, i was devastated for you. Im very very happy you got your girl back  xx


Bless you.

Im sat her now watching the kittens play its so cute watching them try to make themselves look the biggest whilst they play adorable.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Ooo didn't realise the surprise has been revealed! I'm off to check it out!


didn't cc spill? maybe I have wrong end of the stick


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> didn't cc spill? maybe I have wrong end of the stick


CC told about the second surprise


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive been coming on and off all day to see if you got her back..Im so happy for you, give her a tickle under the chin from me.., you must be so relieved xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> CC told about the second surprise


Ah right I seeeee


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

cats galore said:


> CC told about the second surprise


Im confused, there were 2 surprises


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep two surprises - CG is a greedy little minx  :lol:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How is Tassy being with her babies? Did she miss them? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been out today so only just caught up with this fantastic news :thumbup:
So glad that you have Tassy home


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Yep two surprises - CG is a greedy little minx  :lol:


Will have to nip over and have another read then


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Im sat her now watching the kittens play its so cute watching them try to make themselves look the biggest whilst they play adorable ....... 

Please , Please , when all has settled down and, calmness is restored  

could we ( yes he knows, in fact he's keen )  ... have some precious pics of you know who .... 

Glad all is well with your lil Bubs , you can now enjoy your mummy tummy ... i loved being pregnant ahhh well memories lol xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> How is Tassy being with her babies? Did she miss them? x





tincan said:


> Im sat her now watching the kittens play its so cute watching them try to make themselves look the biggest whilst they play adorable .......
> She didn't miss them but they missed her peaches has bugge* off upstairs and left tass to get her bit done
> Please , Please , when all has settled down and, calmness is restored
> 
> ...


No problem at all I will sort that for you will try get some done tomoz.


----------



## Lulu77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Delighted she is back. It is truly brilliant. Unexpected kittens or not, it is fantastic you have her back safe and sound.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

:thumbup1: So pleased she has returned home, what a relief


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, great news!
I'm so, so happy she's back home


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank goodness!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad she's returned, and is now microchipped as well.

All my bought cats came chipped and all kittens leave here chipped, there are many success stories of cats being reunited with their owners because of their microchip, anyone who hasn't had their cats done really should.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad she is home and sorry I missed this yesterday.

Congratulations on your news as well. Xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Rang vets this morning spoke to receptionist who is going to call me back when they have spoke to vet but sounds hopeful as she said they gave alizin to a rabbit yesterday.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Rang vets this morning spoke to receptionist who is going to call me back when they have spoke to vet but sounds hopefull as she said they gave alizin to a rabbit yesterday.


........

That sounds quite positive 

Let's hope you get the result your seeking , sooner the better yeah


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

YAY!!!!! So glad she's home!!!!!


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've only just seen this, I haven't been on here much in the last few days. WLBSH - you must have been out of your mind with worry. I'm so glad she's back home safely.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol OH told me if I cry one more time his head will explode


Ooooh, go on then! Can we watch?


----------



## Welsh Fox (Mar 21, 2013)

Brilliant news, so happy for you xx


----------

